# The Jumping Spider Show



## TheFantasticG (May 7, 2011)

So, I gave up my SmugMug account. Decided to 1-up on the Flickr.

I've been out-and-about the past week and a half shooting left and right. Here's some of it.

#1



Tiny Up by GPLimages, on Flickr

#2



Quad Eyes by GPLimages, on Flickr

#3



Hidden Amongst the Twigs by GPLimages, on Flickr

#4



Oh So Tiny by GPLimages, on Flickr

#5



Beautiful Contrastiness by GPLimages, on Flickr

#6



Sweet Sweet Nectar by GPLimages, on Flickr

#7



OHAi! by GPLimages, on Flickr

#8



Mine! Mine! Mine! by GPLimages, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and all that funky jazz.


----------



## carldelain (May 8, 2011)

Very nice shots!  
I've only found 3 jumping spiders here this year 
All but one scurried away! 

What kind of set up are you using? (lens/flash/etc.) :thumbup:


----------

